# Drunk guy calling me out



## Sa967St (Feb 8, 2010)

so I got this hilarious video response I'd just like to share...






how the hell do I respond to this? :confused:


----------



## Forte (Feb 8, 2010)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

PINPIRENGAIFDGDFGIUHEOUQHEPRIIOPUPOIGPOSFKSDLKJNBHXG

I hear Pinball Wizard in the background.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 8, 2010)

OMG BEST THING EVER! 

*falls into a laugh induced coma*


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 8, 2010)

EDIT: Apparently, you should make a malt liquor video.


----------



## Edward (Feb 8, 2010)

"Stumbled upon a couple of rubiix cubis videos"

Lol beat his ass.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 8, 2010)

Call him out on cubing!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Feb 8, 2010)

Make an alcohol vid xD Seriously, I'd love to see his reply


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 8, 2010)

I should really make a response video. I have done it before


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 8, 2010)

You really need to get off that treadmill Sarah.


----------



## ianini (Feb 8, 2010)

This is so funny!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 8, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> I should really make a response video. I have done it before



chug and OH cube?


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 8, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> I should really make a response video. I have done it before



Chug OH BLD?


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 8, 2010)

Slightly more than creepy... but rather amusing nonetheless.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 8, 2010)

Don't play that game. Don't do it S-A-9-6-7-S-T. Don't make a freaking malt liquor video. Don't be a dumbass. :]

Wait a second...aren't you 17? You don't look 21 at all, is he blind?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 8, 2010)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Wait a second...aren't you 17? You don't look 21 at all, is he blind?



she be 18...she need be 19 to drink in canada...not that I'm a creep...that's meep's job


----------



## Meep (Feb 8, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a second...aren't you 17? You don't look 21 at all, is he blind?
> ...



Oh Meep knew all that already


----------



## teller (Feb 8, 2010)

Creepy. Avoid.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 8, 2010)

F*ck. I told my uncle not to upload that video. :fp


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 8, 2010)

Callin' you out!
*chug*
Where are my manners?
*chug*
Callin' you out!
Don't let the malt liquor drinker community dowwwwwwwwwn
We waitin


----------



## blade740 (Feb 8, 2010)

I mean...you would be letting the malt liquor community down.


----------



## fundash (Feb 8, 2010)

OMGWTF2LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!
and yes, I was ACTUALLY laughing...XD


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't know what you call it, rubix cubing. I challenge you to walk away from whatever you love, 2:24 until 3:00 is win. Make a response. I'm not sure how, but just do.


----------



## SlapShot (Feb 8, 2010)

He has nasty taste in baseball and beer.


----------



## SlapShot (Feb 8, 2010)

If you wait until the video ends, and then you look at some of his other vids, they're all about ballentine ale. I enjoy an occasional beer, but that stuff is garbage.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 8, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> how the hell do I respond to this? :confused:



With a malt liquor video . CHUGCHUGCHUGCHUGCHUGCHUGCHUG!!!!!


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 8, 2010)

ROFL this is hilarious

and very creepy


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, man. The FAIL is strong in this one. I could barely watch the whole thing. Either he didn`t read your profile (putting you under the US legal drinking age of 21) or he`s really drunk. 

What`ll last longer, his liver or your hands? My money is on your hands.


----------



## shelley (Feb 8, 2010)

Over 8 minutes? Someone give me a TL;DW on that video.

Oh, and YOUTUBE DRAMA IZ SRS BIZNESS LOLOLOL


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 8, 2010)

shelley said:


> Over 8 minutes? Someone give me a TL;DW on that video.
> 
> Oh, and YOUTUBE DRAMA IZ SRS BIZNESS LOLOLOL



I was watchin' yootoob vids, I saw a blabla do 10.21 seconds omgwtf how?!:confused: your hands are gonna be all arthritis-y and all, so like, come have a giant bottle of beer! glugluglugluglug


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 8, 2010)

Honestly I think this guy is some combination of smitten and hugely jealous of what he perceives as something he could never do. A guy making a cubing speed solve video I think would never get this kind of response from someone similar. A guy making such a speed solve video would probably get more of a "You're a nerd/fag/loser and I bet you can't chug a malt liquor like me you nerd/fag/loser."

As far as responses you have at least two interesting options:

*If you want to be mean:*

Do a total parody video. Take 8 minutes to solve 1 cube (take repeated drinks from an orange juice or water bottle or something to fill the time). Act like you're really damn good at solving a rubik's cube (i.e. super confident), but that it just so happens to take 8 minutes (with frequent pauses) to achieve this truly mind bendingly amazing feat. Solve via a weird piece by piece 1 at a time commutator method so that your solve takes like 400 moves to finish.

Call him out on roobix cubin', but as a total parody. Ask him to put down his passion for malt liquor, since he clearly will always be challenged by faster drinkers and such. His liver will eventually give out, so you're calling him out on roobix cubin'.

*If you want to be kinda sorta nice:*
Same idea, only maybe give tips on how to start. Also don't make the video 8 minutes long, but just do an explained beginners method solve, with tips on where to look to continue to learn to solve.

-----

Seriously though, this dude is probably just into you, or he's jealous and drinking away his troubled thoughts.

Chris


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 8, 2010)

That is a man of great wisdom.


----------



## ChrisBird (Feb 8, 2010)

Make like 50 videos in the next two days and send them to him.

That would be HILARIOUS to see how he responds.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Feb 8, 2010)

Chris is right to say the guy is envious of your abillities. But I really don't know if a response video would help though; it might just put him on the defensive. But if you did, I was thinking you could do a BLD solve and during the entire solve tell him how 40 oz's might lead to 64 oz's... and that eventually his liver might not work so well. At the end of the solve you can remove your mask and "call him out" to solve a cube. I don't know though.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 8, 2010)

OoohhhMY GOD HE'S COMPLETELY CORRECT I CAN'T BELIEVE I DIDN'T SEE THIS BEFORE!

WE SHOULD ALL QUIT OUR HOBBY, START EATING MCDONALDS AND DRINKING MALT LIQUOR WHILST WATCHING AMERICAN HANDEGG THEN WE CAN ALL BE A SUCCESSFUL AS THIS GUY. I CAN'T BELEIVE IT! I HAVE BEEN SO BLIND! I NEVER KNEW THE SOLUTION TO HAPPINESS AND SUCCESS WAS TO GIVE UP!


----------



## shelley (Feb 8, 2010)

:fp You guys are all doing it wrong. Have you never encountered a troll before? You're just giving him what he wants, attention. Don't bother validating his drunken ramblings with a response, it's not worth your time.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 8, 2010)

Do the exact thing Chris Hardwick said. (The first one.)

If I were you(and over the age of 20 for it to be relatively safe), being an aussie male, I would probably do the parody video, then make a deal that if he makes a rubik's cube video, I would make a drinking video. But that's me, and despite being sensible, I wouldn't really be afraid of drinking in excess for one day. If I was over the legal American drinking age. Because 18 is just stupid, your brain hasn't even fully developed then.

One thing is evident: Although it may not seem so in the video, this guy is no ordinary drunk. His comprehensibility is incredibly good under the effects of alcohol, and his video description is somewhat witty and well written(all things taken into account). That isn't to say that he should be drinking that much alcohol though.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 8, 2010)

what kind of drugs was he taking.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 8, 2010)

I like his accent.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 8, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Because 18 is just stupid, your brain hasn't even fully developed then.



Your brain doesn't *fully* develop, apparently, until an age of about 25 years. This is over all drinking ages I've heard of. So you think all drinking by young people is dumb?


----------



## Innocence (Feb 8, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> what kind of drugs was he taking.



It's called alcohol.



qqwref said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > Because 18 is just stupid, your brain hasn't even fully developed then.
> ...



Pretty much. But I'm not against doing dumb things on occasion, I'm against people who make that a lifestyle.


----------



## LNZ (Feb 8, 2010)

Alcohol is very nasty stuff if consumed in excess. In all parts of Australia, the legal drinking age is 18.

I personally do not drink any alcohol myself, as I saw my father who went to a early grave by drinking far too much and for far too long. He died as a result of liver and kidney failure.

And by not drinking alcohol or smoking cigarettes, I save a lot of money. More than enough to afford buying lots of cubes and other puzzle products and easily enough to pay for pay TV (in Australia, it's FOXTEL).


----------



## Dene (Feb 8, 2010)

Dene thinks he is jealous of the hot girl, and just wants to jack off to something he will never get.


----------



## jfly (Feb 8, 2010)

Dene said:


> Dene thinks he is jealous of the hot girl, and just wants to jack off to something he will never get.



Don't talk about yourself in the third person and then say "he" about someone else in the same sentence. It's confusing, and you don't want anyone to mistake you here!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 8, 2010)

I actually LOL'd.
"cool story bro"


----------



## Owen (Feb 8, 2010)

So, he wants you to quit cubing because the youtube comments are faster than you (They probably aren't)? Garbage.


----------



## Litz (Feb 8, 2010)

"Get yourself a 40", put some other drink on it (the bottle is really dark so you can fake it), drink it faster than him and post a comment on his video saying he isn't doing it fast enough.


----------



## Enter (Feb 8, 2010)

Dene said:


> Dene thinks he is jealous of the hot girl, and just wants to jack off to something he will never get.



enter thinks the same


----------



## JackJ (Feb 8, 2010)

WTF2L?!?!


----------



## whauk (Feb 8, 2010)

Anthony said:


> F*ck. I told my uncle not to upload that video. :fp



srsly?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 8, 2010)

Enter said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Dene thinks he is jealous of the hot girl, and just wants to jack off to something he will never get.
> ...


lolz. This.

Oh, and definitely make a 'drunk' cubing video. 
I kinda feel like trollin' him back.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 8, 2010)

Top 10 Myths about the Brain
2: Alcohol Kills Brain Cells

Excessive and long term heavy drinking undoubtedly *does* affect the brain. Don't do it kids!

Except at weekends...

...and in the evening to unwind...

...and maybe as a pick-me-up at lunchtime...

...and something to address my hangover from last night...


...and some fifth thing


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 8, 2010)

you gotta response that video back like what Chris said..
that guy seems a little creepy and jealous about your cubing skill


----------



## Escher (Feb 8, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> ...and some fifth thing



To celebrate being with Rowan!

Also, this video is incredible.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 8, 2010)

Escher said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > ...and some fifth thing
> ...



Yes, I certainly will be doing that when we next meet -- but I stress _*after*_ safely driving everyone to the competition!


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 8, 2010)

LOL WTF???


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 8, 2010)

It truly is time for us all to make a malt liquor video: let us go down to the store and get ourselves a '40.

I'll be filming mine as soon as I can obtain the equivalent of a '40 which as far as I can tell equates to 1.18 litres of dubious-quality beer with an alcohol content of above 5% by volume.


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 8, 2010)

hahahaha time for a malt liquor video from you sarah lol

enjoy "the swill" lmao, that was hilarious

Just ignore the idiot, was v funny though


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 8, 2010)

Litz said:


> "Get yourself a 40", put some other drink on it (the bottle is really dark so you can fake it), drink it faster than him and post a comment on his video saying he isn't doing it fast enough.



I vote for this, but instead use a bottle of malt whisky


----------



## Bryan (Feb 8, 2010)

Litz said:


> "Get yourself a 40", put some other drink on it (the bottle is really dark so you can fake it), drink it faster than him and post a comment on his video saying he isn't doing it fast enough.



I would probably avoid "fake drinking" since you're not of legal age. I've heard of people getting in trouble at school (kicked off teams, etc) because of drinking pictures, and there's no easy way to go back and prove it was fake.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh man I lol'ed at this video. Calling out an under legal drinking age girl to a drinking contest lol... 
Its probably best to ignore him but whats best isn't always the most fun now is it? 
I like Chris's idea. Making a parody video. I vote for that.
Off topic: How accurate is that top ten myths about the brain? In the one about brain size it seems to say that having a high brain to body size ratio leads to a higher intelligence and thats why mammals are smarter than birds. The only problem is that many birds in the crow family actually have better tool use, inventive skills, and ability to think ahead than do primates.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 8, 2010)

LMAO haha, you should do a video with an empty bottle, pretending you was making a video and forgot to start the camera and then cube pretending to be drunk. also if any school team etc kicks you off, just show them this thread??


----------



## Micael (Feb 8, 2010)

Actually, the guy does not drink fast at all.


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 8, 2010)

Micael said:


> Actually, the guy does not drink fast at all.



He's a total n00b. This is probably his idol...






I saw vid of someone doing that with a bottle of Buckfast, but can't find it :/

EDIT: Found it


----------



## Ness (Feb 8, 2010)

I like Chris' idea (the mean way xD). It'd be very funny.

Seriously, the guy is not worth it. Just ignore him.


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 8, 2010)

WOW, you just have to love the random weirdness that the internets has to offer 

This reminded me of this xkcd.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 8, 2010)

oh wow, this thread got a lot of replies 

Alright so, I've been thinking about it and I do want to make some sort of video response. I don't want to parody it or make fun of him since it looks like he has some friends who support him and I don't want to get myself in trouble. Pretty much, I'm just planning to talk about how he's wrong about a lot of the things he said (lame, I know). I'll decide whether or not to upload it after I finish it.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 8, 2010)

why all of the "malt liqour" comments? No one here drinks Gin & Tonic? The mixologist in me is sad to see all these people buying bottled poison when there are plenty of us to poison you for you!


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 8, 2010)

Why not get in trouble with the parody? You have us backing you up and he puts the real malt liquor drinkers to shame taking that long.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

what a drunk naysayer


----------



## Stefan (Feb 8, 2010)

"Thanks for the suggestion. Finally I know how to prove my videos aren't backwards". Then drink with one hand while you solve with the other.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Feb 8, 2010)

He and his 40 oz drinking buddies might not understand parodies. He might be reluctant to hear your advice. If you do a response, good luck.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 8, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> why all of the "malt liqour" comments? No one here drinks Gin & Tonic?



Do you really want to drink 40 oz. of gin and tonic?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 8, 2010)

qqwref said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > why all of the "malt liqour" comments? No one here drinks Gin & Tonic?
> ...



lol yes. that would either be a really weak drink or a really messed up night.

and I suppose I was thinking more of alcohol content being equal, not physical liquid. How about 40oz of long island tea or a Tokyo? it'd taste a lot better! ( i know this is opinion)

Not that I am trying to tell an underage girl to drink! xD


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 8, 2010)

That guy's HARDCORE!!!

He's DeEpEr ThAn ThE KiDdY PoOl!!!!!!!!!

You can get 40 oz. of juice or something and drink that while solving a cube OH


----------



## Edward (Feb 8, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> EDIT: Found it


OMG
Its Chris Bird !!!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm changing my mind about making a video response, it's going to be difficult. I think it's be much easier just to leave a long comment on his channel. I also don't want to embarrass myself if it turns out that the video was a joke...

I have it written out, I'll post it here soon.

edit:



Spoiler



First of all I’d like to thank you for taking your time to make that video. It was really amusing and you actually pronounced my username correctly… all three or four times that you said it. I also appreciate that you didn’t say that the video was fake/ played backwards /rehersed etc. since it’s really annoying when some people on YouTube accuse Rubik’s cube videos of being fake without any reasoning.

The video that you responded to, my 10.21 second official solve, and it’s not actually my personal best, it’s just the fastest I’ve done in competition, I’m assuming that that’s the only video of mine that you saw, but I have had a few solves under 10 seconds from when I practice at home that I’ve uploaded. So, you said that there is always the downside of kids posting comments on my videos saying they know people who can solve it faster of whatever. I rarely get comments like that on my videos, but I see them often in other people’s videos, but they don’t bother me that much. It doesn’t put pressure on me every time some stranger says that they claim that they someone who can solve a cube faster than I can. I usually don’t even believe them unless they say who it is or they give some justification on how they know that they are actually that fast. You assumed that I’m determined to just focus on just getting faster, and so I can upload faster solves and get more comments, which is ridiculous. You also said that two years from now I’ll get arthritis in my knuckles and fingers will bleed and be full of blisters, which is also ridiculous. I’ve been speedcubing for almost three years and I haven’t had any problems with my wrists or my fingers, and I doubt that cubing more will cause this to happen. So, telling me to stop just because of this is quite lame and it really makes no sense. I’m not planning to stop making cubing videos any time soon, I recently became a YouTube partner because of my cubing videos and so it would just be stupid to stop making videos. I’m not going to walk away from my hobby, I don’t have a reason to.

You wrote in your video description that you reckons that speedsolving doesn’t pay much, and anyone doing it is just doing so would be for the love or enjoyment of it, and I completely disagree with that. Like make other hobbies, there is a social aspect. That video that he responded was my 10.21 second solve in Vancouver. I live near Toronto, and I travelled out to the west coast for that competition. I went there because there were some people that would be there that I haven’t seen in a long time and I wanted to see again, and of course I wanted to compete. I’ve also been to a few competitions in the U.S., and I’ve had a great time at them and I’ve met some cool people. Also, believe it or not, I actually got a dream part time job because of cubing. I, along with a friend of mine, contacted a company called CubeWorks (they make artwork out of cubes), and so we get paid for playing with cubes, which is pretty sweet. Also, he and I worked on recreating a picture of the Last Supper with over 4000 cubes, and our names are going to be in the Guinness Book of World Records.

When you said in your video that you challenged me to make a malt liquor video, it actually made me laugh a lot. I just turned 18 and I live in Canada where the legal drinking age is 19 in most provinces, so the fact that you didn’t even realize that I was underage or that you didn’t even bother to look at my channel where it says my age, makes the challenge unjustified and there’s no way in hell that I’m going to do that. Your argument is invalid.



lemme know if there are some mistakes that I should fix, or whether I should add anything else


----------



## Litz (Feb 8, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I'm changing my mind about making a video response, it's going to be difficult. I think it's be much easier just to leave a long comment on his channel. I also don't want to embarrass myself if it turns out that the video was a joke...
> 
> I have it written out, I'll post it here soon.
> 
> ...



Why so serious? 

When you say "[...] so the fact that he didn’t even realize that I was underage [...]" should be "[...] so the fact that you didn’t even realize that I was underage [...]" since the comment is for him, not us.

Also, wall of text, he won't be able to focus to read the whole thing, etc.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 8, 2010)

Litz said:


> When you say "[...] so the fact that he didn’t even realize that I was underage [...]" should be "[...] so the fact that you didn’t even realize that I was underage [...]" since the comment is for him, not us.
> 
> Also, wall of text, he won't be able to focus to read the whole thing, etc.



Fix'd. I originally had it in the third-person and I changed it into the second-person. >_>


----------



## Dave Campbell (Feb 8, 2010)

Extremely entertaining video. But, i will say i don't think you should respond. I think you should leave it as a video reply, but that is it. Don't give these sorts of people the time of day. If you start down that path, you may end up spending too much of your free time trying to justify why you do something to begin with. This guy is not looking for answers, and your reasoning will be lost on him. 

You are also giving him way too much information to find you with. The name of your company, whereabouts you live, that your real name will be able to be found in a book and under what category, etc. These are bits of information that i don't recommend giving, should you decide to go through with a response.

Ultimately, i think you just view it as a gift of comic proportions and leave it be. This is, after all, the internet.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 8, 2010)

off topic: i just bought a bootle of Gin (40% alc) using my friend's identification card. i still need 7 months to reach the legal age here 21

on topic: Sarah i still feel that your reply's a tiny bit too formal though idk either how to modify it anyway i think at least u should not give so much information about yourself


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 8, 2010)

r_517 said:


> on topic: Sarah i still feel that your reply's a tiny bit too formal though idk either how to modify it


I'm in IB, I'm used to writing like that 




Dave Campbell said:


> You are also giving him way too much information to find you with. The name of your company, whereabouts you live, that your real name will be able to be found in a book and under what category, etc. These are bits of information that i don't recommend giving, should you decide to go through with a response.


This is true, although my name/age/location can already be found on my YouTube channel :/


----------



## shelley (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow, I think you've (not just Sarah, but everyone who's commented on his video or left him messages or whatever) given him more attention and wasted more time than he did posting his video.

Good job.

Drunk troll: 1
Speedsolving: 0


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't actually believe the guy is a troll - he's just responding to things he sees in a way too familiar manner - just like all the drunk people I meet  . I don't think he's being particularly horrible or anything. I intend to watch some more of his videos to see who else he's interacting with. I imagine he just recommends that everybody should make a malt-liquor appreciation video! The internet is a crazy place and its lack of boundaries often has surprising results!


----------



## teller (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 8, 2010)

Cool, here he is calling out the Jonas Brothers: -





I see the method in his madness. Subscribed.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 8, 2010)

This guy is officially lol.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 8, 2010)

Way! The guy is hardcore - he's calling out all and sundry...






"It's time to make a malt liquor video"

EDIT: I won't post any more - but there's a definite theme! One I just watched, where he's calling out a make-up artist, he is finding it hard to keep a straight face. These videos are quite addictive


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 8, 2010)

CHEEZ-ITs AND malt liquor? This guy is furreal


----------



## edd5190 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't really judge your writing, but that's probably way too long for the channel comment character limit...


----------



## Dene (Feb 9, 2010)

Sarah: I hope you wrote that article in a rush, because the grammar is atrocious >.< .

I also strongly recommend you don't post it. If you do though, get someone to edit it.


----------



## Litz (Feb 9, 2010)

I just watched those videos MichaelErskine posted and you can tell he's just joking around. Sometimes he's about to start laughing and barely holds it. It's really funny though. "Sometimes it's not about hardwood floors... It's about making a malt liquor video".


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 9, 2010)

ummm, that response you wrote up is ummmmm, a bit boring to be honest, he might leave to go buy himself a 40....


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 9, 2010)

Dene said:


> Sarah: I hope you wrote that article in a rush, because the grammar is atrocious >.< .
> 
> I also strongly recommend you don't post it. If you do though, get someone to edit it.





j-fly said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Dene thinks he is jealous of the hot girl, and just wants to jack off to something he will never get.
> ...



Irony? You'd be cooler if you are a drunk grammar nazi. 
Clarification: Dene, you are creepier than the drunk guy.

Sa967st, 
Your videos would be much more entertaining if you were drunk. Following Chris's idea would also be funny.

Even better:
Make a video claiming that you've had arthritis for years.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 9, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> ummm, that response you wrote up is ummmmm, a bit boring to be honest, he might leave to go buy himself a 40....


yeah, I know it's boring and lame >_> 
I'm terrible at writing these kinds of things


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > ummm, that response you wrote up is ummmmm, a bit boring to be honest, he might leave to go buy himself a 40....
> ...



then make a malt liquor video 

I support Chris' idea  but seriously, just ignore the guy, don't give him any attention.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 9, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I'm changing my mind about making a video response, it's going to be difficult. I think it's be much easier just to leave a long comment on his channel. I also don't want to embarrass myself if it turns out that the video was a joke...
> 
> I have it written out, I'll post it here soon.
> 
> ...



I proofread it. Now the grammar's ship-shape, as far as I'm concerned.

This guy is just an above-average over-drunk drunk--he can speak decently, think through processes quite fluently, and he randomly says things should change to enlarge his dream of the world. In the words of my friend Johnny, "Posh."

Even so, this should be in a *PRIVATE MESSAGE*. Nobody uses these anymoar.


----------



## Dene (Feb 9, 2010)

Still many grammar issues. Just gonna throw it out there.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 9, 2010)

Fixing it moar!
Meh!

I think I got it:


Spoiler



First of all, I’d like to thank you for taking your time to make that video. It was really amusing that you actually pronounced my username correctly… all three or four times that you said it. I also appreciate that you didn’t say that the video was fake, played backwards, or rehearsed, etc. It’s really annoying when some people on YouTube accuse Rubik’s cube videos of being fake without any reasoning.

The video that you responded to--my 10.21 second official solve--is not actually my personal best; it’s just the fastest I’ve done in competition. I’m assuming that that’s the only video of mine that you saw. I have had a few solves under 10 seconds from when I practice at home that I’ve uploaded. So, you said that there is always the downside of kids posting comments on my videos, saying they know people who can solve it faster or whatever. I rarely get comments like that on my videos, but I see them often in other people’s videos. They don’t bother me that much. It doesn’t put pressure on me every time some stranger says that they claim that he or she knows someone who can solve a cube faster than I can. I usually don’t even believe him or her unless he or she says who the person is, or give some justification on how he or she knows that person is actually that fast. You assumed that I’m determined to just focus on just getting faster, just so I can upload faster solves and get more comments. This is ridiculous. You also said two years from now, I’ll get arthritis in my knuckles, and my fingers will bleed and be full of blisters. This is also ridiculous. I’ve been speedcubing for almost three years and I haven’t had any problems with my wrists or my fingers. Moreover, I doubt that cubing more will cause this to happen. So, telling me to stop, just because of this, is quite lame, and it really makes no sense. I’m not planning to stop making cubing videos anytime soon. I recently became a YouTube partner because of my cubing videos, and therefore it would just be stupid to stop making videos. I’m not going to walk away from my hobby; I don’t have a reason to.

You wrote in your video description that you reckon speedsolving doesn’t pay much, and anyone doing it is just doing it for the love or enjoyment of it. I completely disagree with that. Like many other hobbies, there is a social aspect. That video that you responded to was my 10.21 second solve in Vancouver. I live near Toronto, and I travelled out to the west coast for that competition. I went there because there were some people that I haven’t seen in a long time and wanted to see again. Of course, I also wanted to compete. I’ve also been to a few competitions in the U.S., and I’ve had a great time at them. Additionally, I’ve met some cool people. Believe it or not, I actually got a dream part time job because of cubing. I, along with a friend of mine, contacted a company called CubeWorks (they make artwork out of cubes), so we get paid for playing with cubes, which is pretty sweet. Also, he and I worked on recreating a picture of The Last Supper with over 4000 cubes, and our names are going to be in the Guinness Book of World Records.

When you said in your video that you challenged me to make a malt liquor video, it actually made me laugh a lot. I just turned 18 and I live in Canada. The legal drinking age is 19 in most provinces, so the fact that you didn’t even realize that I was underage or that you didn’t even bother to look at my channel where it says my age therefore makes the challenge unjustified. Also, there’s no way in hell that I’m going to do that. This entire post simply states that your argument is invalid.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 9, 2010)

whauk said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > F*ck. I told my uncle not to upload that video. :fp
> ...



lolno.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 9, 2010)

Anthony said:


> whauk said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



You had me worried thar.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 9, 2010)

i support dave's suggestion  it makes sense.


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 9, 2010)

I believe I found the "Online Community of Malt Liquor Drinkers" of which he speaks.

Many of their postcounts are just insane.


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Feb 9, 2010)

Friendless guy wants attention from cute girl.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 9, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> just ignore the guy, *don't give him any attention.*



Too. F-in. Late.


----------



## akiramejin (Feb 9, 2010)

haha. I'd just ignore it. I don't think he could possibly do anything.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 9, 2010)

My friend says "She should make a sandwich video, like:

'Hey...I'm callin' you out...make a sandwich....' "


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 9, 2010)

Block him. I don't envision this turning out well.


----------

